# 20 yard groups



## hog&deerhunter (May 27, 2008)

Good for what?


----------



## the-rickster (Aug 25, 2006)

Looks good to me! Why did you have to re tune bow for new sight? Arrow rest yes, but sight??


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Looks good*

Keep at it. I bet as you keep parcticuing and relaxing as you get in the groove your groups will tighten up a bit but that looks good enough to hunt the way you are doing it now:darkbeer:


----------



## steve r (Sep 1, 2006)

Will get tighter for 20 yds as you shoot more.Keep pumpin the arrows in the target .Try to shoot 40 yds groups too .I find the further i shoot .It makes the short shots group better.Are you using a biscuit ,cause your vanes looks wrinkled?Do all your shafts weight the same ?


----------



## flipmo (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks guys I'm glad I'm doing well in some one other than my eye's. To answer a couple of the questions. I will be hunting deer. Yes I'm using a biscuit but the vanes are wrinked from shooting alot and pulling out of targets. Yes all my shafts are the same. I use the same arrows for practice 3 to 4 times a week. The reason I had to retune the bow is I took it to my local sporting good/hunting store to get a situation handled for my warranty and one of the fine employees there mixed my bow up with another customers and started removing everything off of it. String sights,rest, quiver everything. I told them to put the string on and I would do the rest. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Work on your technique so that by the time hunting season gets here you can shoot many, many arrows without having a "flier". If you occasionally let a shot get away in the back yard you can count on that being the one you eventually let loose on a deer.

I wouldn't be shooting my arrows into a metal "bullseye".


----------



## soularcher (Apr 28, 2008)

Good enough to kill a deer! Keep it up, looks good! There are a lot of knowledgeable guys on this site. Check out the "how's my form threads, I have learned a lot from them, and my groups have tightened up considerably using the advice given there.

BTW, Welcome!


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

yep, doesnt look bad at all, like the others have been saying also, the more and more you shoot, the more you will start wrecking arrows and busting knocks.:wink:


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

Flintlock1776 said:


> Keep at it. I bet as you keep parcticuing and relaxing as you get in the groove your groups will tighten up a bit but that looks good enough to hunt the way you are doing it now:darkbeer:


Here we go good enough for hunting


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

soularcher said:


> Good enough to kill a deer! Keep it up, looks good! There are a lot of knowledgeable guys on this site. Check out the "how's my form threads, I have learned a lot from them, and my groups have tightened up considerably using the advice given there.
> 
> BTW, Welcome!


Good enough to kill a deer come on when hunting"killing a deer" i'd rather hit a hair then an X


----------



## vortecman (Dec 10, 2005)

Try and find a smaller spot to shoot at, it will tighten up your groups alot. I stick a ping-pong ball on my target, you want your 20yd groups as tight as you can get them. Alot of your shots on deer will be around 20yds and you want to be able to pick a spot on the deer and hit it.:darkbeer:


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

You should be good enough at 20m...that you won't want to shoot groups at that distance as you will wreck your arrows. As the others have said try shooting at further distances, and when you shoot at 20m place some small targets, ie the "pingpong" balls and if you hit it, move onto the next target. Robin hoods may look cool but at the end of the day you will end up with at least 1 wrecked arrow..cheers...:darkbeer:


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

That group isn't bad at 20 yds. Just keep up the practicing and you will improve.

25 yards - 82nd Airborne............


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

as said before ,that group is not bad at 20..
but youll find that your 20 yard groups get much better the more you practice at longer ranges.

like this pic for instance, its 3 shots at 60 yards,
and its better than some of my 30 yard groups , longer range DEFINATELY makes you concentrate more.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Practice, Practice, Practice......................*
I started out shooting worse groups than that with my first bow many years ago. I didnt really know much about tuning and after finding alot of great info and insight (walkback tuning, centershot/ french tuning, ect.) from fellow archers and AT members I have learned to not only tune my bows to shoot better but I learned better shooting techiniques as well. 
I went from 8" 45+ yards targets to less than 4" in a year, with a hostage rest no less. :darkbeer:


----------



## Oddball (Jun 14, 2006)

*Fletching*

It looks like you have shot through a couple of your fletchings. If you don't have the equippment to refletch them just cut the bad section out in a "V" shape and the arrow will fly much more accurately. Other wise the small flap of the fletch will catch the air and slow it down. You can probably hear it flappin when you shoot. 

Also, get some small stick on bulleyes and use the 4 courners of your target. Your arrows and the target will last longer.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

If you haven't read a lot about tuning you need to. You can shoot until your arms fall off and if your bow isn't tweaked your groups will never get better especially at close yardage. 20 years ago I got a few lessons from one of the "Masters" at tuning. Overnight I became a "spot shooter" at 20 yards, after following his advice.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*my advice*



flipmo said:


> Thanks guys I'm glad I'm doing well in some one other than my eye's. To answer a couple of the questions. I will be hunting deer. Yes I'm using a biscuit but the vanes are wrinked from shooting alot and pulling out of targets. Yes all my shafts are the same. I use the same arrows for practice 3 to 4 times a week. The reason I had to retune the bow is I took it to my local sporting good/hunting store to get a situation handled for my warranty and one of the fine employees there mixed my bow up with another customers and started removing everything off of it. String sights,rest, quiver everything. I told them to put the string on and I would do the rest. Thanks again guys.


My advice if your shootin a whisker biscuit.Get some stiffer vanes.I been shootin the same 5 arrows for a few months with blazer vanes thru my whisker biscuit an they help up very well..im sure other would agree


----------



## AngryDog (Jun 22, 2004)

*Keep at it. It'll only get better.*

Started Thursday tuning the new Mathews DXT. 20yds. 10 Shots I normally don't shoot at deer out to 50/60 yds. but I do practice that far. It really does tighten up your groups. Notice I said normally. I ain't passing on a monster just cause he's out at 60yds.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Already said, good for hunting. Looks like you have different nocks. Use same nocks on all and that will help to some degree. Not knocking your grouping, but with a good arrow rest and bow tuned your groups could tighten significantly. A lot of us have long since done away with shooting at one dot because of ripping fletchings and busting arrows (Robin Hoods too).


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*50 yard group!*







* 50 yard group!*







30 yard group!


----------



## flipmo (Jun 4, 2008)

Well since I started this post it's only right that I post my lastest groups. I have noticed some improvement and I have been shooting a 30 & 40 for practice. Thanks guys
flipmo


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

wow Flipmo alot of improvement! Nice Job!


----------

